# Algae



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I have recently switched over to African Cichlids in my aquarium. They are so much more fun than my old community set up. The only thing that I've noticed lately is that algae on the side of the tank is coming up a LOT more than it ever did. I don't have plants anymore. I only have rocks and a couple pieces of driftwood for the little guys to swim in and out of. Is the higher pH making the algae grow more than usual?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I'm not completely sure what is causing it, but here is a bit of advice... 

Most Cichlids are Omnivores, meaning that they eat both meats and veggies (I'm sure you knew that, but just in case  )

Leave it the algae be...unless it gets out of control. Cichlids (espcially labs) love to munch on some algae!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Probably triggered by the loss of plants, and the increase in bioload. Type of algae would help us solve your problem.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Well...it's the kind that shows up on the glass of the tank. It's also quite noticeable on the rocks. Sorry, I don't know any more than that.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Color of the algae? What does it look like? Are you able to take a pic?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

More likely high nitrate. If you overstock Africans as suggested to spread out the aggression, you also feed more and that eventually feeds the algae. You can super-size your water changes, buy a floating algae scraper to leave on the tank or get a pleco. I do find my african tanks are more prone to brown algae (diatoms) that is not appetizing to plecos. I think this is because of the hardness. Also green flake food and spirulina disks are a great source of new strains of algae.


----------

